# Marriage Experiment



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Any surprise here?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...y-abandoned-as-husband-becomes-depressed.html


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

On the surface it looks like it was an experiment that reversed the whole "Surrendered Wife" theory to make the male subservient rather than the female. Since it seems like a hellish way for a woman to spend her life, I can only assume it would be the same for a man.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to see where the wife's happiness ranked at the end of the study. 

I bet it tanked as well. 

How can you say yes and agree with everything without seeming controlling and manipulative?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Ceegee said:


> Any surprise here?
> 
> Happy marriage study abandoned as husband becomes depressed - Telegraph


Has CT agreed to continue with the study?


----------

